# Explain This To Me



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I never have the passenger side windows open. Will have the sunroof open unless the A.C. is on.

Can someone please explain how I got birdshit on my backseat?










The only scenarios I can imagine are 

1. I'm doing 65 on the highway, sunroof open and flying bird drops a deuce in flight. It somehow, at just the right angle, drops through the sunroof, goes between the passenger seat headrest and the roof and goes SPLAT! on my backseat.

2. I leave my sunroof open and park. Bird waddles up to open sunroof, turns around, aims at backseat, says to other birds "hey y'all check this shit (pun intended) out", drops his deuce, laughs evilly and flies away.

Based on where it is, it's impossible to imagine how he got it there. If he flew in the car and dropped it perched on the headrest it'd be more runny so this was at high impact and velocity.

Not trying to channel my inner @NauticalWheeler with the shit pics but it's birdshit not my shit.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

New2This said:


> I never have the passenger side windows open. Will have the sunroof open unless the A.C. is on.
> 
> Can someone please explain how I got birdshit on my backseat?
> 
> ...


By any chance were you driving in Shirlington? With the zillions of crows nesting there it looks like it's straight out of "The Birds" movie.

It could happen if you were in motion with the sunroof open.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

New2This said:


> I never have the passenger side windows open. Will have the sunroof open unless the A.C. is on.
> 
> Can someone please explain how I got birdshit on my backseat?
> 
> ...


I think maybe you're missing a scenario.

Birds don't sit down to poop. They often (as I'm sure you know) do it on the fly. Let's say a bird is going about 20 or 30 mph.

He happens to dump his load when he's in just the right location that it's going to pass through your open sunroof. Now bear with me for a moment...

At the time of ejection, the poop isn't travelling downward, only sideways. It's doing, say, 20 mph horizontally. And 0 mph, that's zero with a "z," downward.

It only starts to move downward under the attraction of gravity. Take a tennis ball and drop it from about 5 feet up. If you're inclined to do so, you can calculate the time that elapses before it hits the ground. It's high school physics, really.

But its going sideways much faster than that.

I think you can see where this is (ahem) "going."

Next time, close your sunroof.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

That's what you call a one in a million


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

New2This said:


> I never have the passenger side windows open. Will have the sunroof open unless the A.C. is on.
> 
> Can someone please explain how I got birdshit on my backseat?
> 
> ...


Sure could have just been a lucky shot w the sunroof open
My mother had a bird crap on her head 
one time while riding a motorcycle
Thanks for the memories dude 😉


----------



## ssd47 (Oct 14, 2021)

Would of been hilarious if a pax was sitting there. Right into the face


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Probably one star if that happened and a clean up fee if she ended up puking.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

@Ozzyoz this has witchcraft written all over it. Why d'ya do it man?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UbaBrah said:


> @Ozzyoz this has witchcraft written all over it. Why d'ya do it man?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> View attachment 652068


Who/what is getting/got this eye here @UbaBrah or @New2This seat?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Who/what is getting/got this eye here @UbaBrah or @New2This seat?


I'm at IT job but the answer is both myself and New2This have been hit by it. Some other drivers on the forum got hit by it too. It didn't come from me either. I'll explain later once I get off the rough harsh but good paying IT job and I get to my laptop. I type more on the laptop than on the phone.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Just admit it you had Big Bird as a rider and he ejaculated in your car!!!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Buy a lottery ticket


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Buy a lottery ticket


This doesn't symbolize he's lucky. Mark my words it means he's been marked. One of his pax gave him the evil eye because he has a luxury Acura and the jealousy and envy they have released the evil eye inside that pax. People unknowingly release evil eye. Soon he'll start noticing stuff like flat tire from nail or some other setback. 

I get hit by the evil eye sometimes. This past Saturday I was rear ended and chased 10 blocks by dude in Tahoe. Prior to that I spit out a spare tire rescue fee and tire totalling $180.

Obviously Ozzy has sins so I got hit by the evil eye.

I myself sent evil eye before but since I've never actually seen photo or face of @New2This, you can rule me out @UbaBrah


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Who/what is getting/got this eye here @UbaBrah or @New2This seat?


Get your Christian protections up people,. I got my Islamic powerful protection on me and I'm good these days and no bad luck or set backs lately. Even the hood bastard who rear ended me with his Tahoe didn't damage my car or bumper despite him rear ending me hard.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> One of his pax gave him the evil eye because he has a luxury Acura


I haven't driven since New Year's Day because of issues with my mom's health. 

Doubt it's a jealous pax.

Also all of the rides I did since getting to Phoenix were Lyft Lux and Lyft Black. Mostly high-end folks with nicer cars than mine.



Ozzyoz said:


> but since I've never actually seen photo or face of @New2This,


Here


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

New2This said:


> I haven't driven since New Year's Day because of issues with my mom's health.
> 
> Doubt it's a jealous pax.
> 
> ...


You want me to remotely heal your mom? I can he'll her heal. Send healing energies Inshallah. My mom is getting elderly too.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

New2This said:


> I haven't driven since New Year's Day because of issues with my mom's health.
> 
> Doubt it's a jealous pax.
> 
> ...


Do you know someone like a friend or girl from North Carolina? I think I'm onto something.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> This doesn't symbolize he's lucky. Mark my words it means he's been marked. One of his pax gave him the evil eye because he has a luxury Acura and the jealousy and envy they have released the evil eye inside that pax. People unknowingly release evil eye. Soon he'll start noticing stuff like flat tire from nail or some other setback.
> 
> I get hit by the evil eye sometimes. This past Saturday I was rear ended and chased 10 blocks by dude in Tahoe. Prior to that I spit out a spare tire rescue fee and tire totalling $180.
> 
> ...


Thats your belief. I see it as a positive sign cause no pax will ride in bird shit.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> You want me to remotely heal your mom? I can he'll her heal. Send healing energies Inshallah. My mom is getting elderly too.


Thanks but it's a little late for that.

Appreciate the intention though.

You're not the dick @UbaBrah and @mch say you are 🤷‍♂️


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Do you know someone like a friend or girl from North Carolina? I think I'm onto something.


Your powers are amazing as always...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Thats your belief. I see it as a positive sign cause no pax will ride in bird shit.


Damn she is hot if only she was wearing a burka..


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

New2This said:


> Your powers are amazing as always...
> 
> View attachment 652080


Ok then maybe a fan of Michael Jordan?


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Stop driving birds you doo doo


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

You may have suddenly accelerated just after it crossed the path of your sun roof.


----------



## Vortex Pidgeon (Oct 26, 2021)

New2This said:


> I never have the passenger side windows open. Will have the sunroof open unless the A.C. is on.
> 
> Can someone please explain how I got birdshit on my backseat?
> 
> ...


Bro, this looks to me like a Pidgeon did it. 😲


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Vortex Pidgeon said:


> Bro, this looks to me like a pidgeon did it. 😲


I'll take my cleaning fee in Bitcoin bro.


----------



## Vortex Pidgeon (Oct 26, 2021)

New2This said:


> I'll take my cleaning fee in Bitcoin bro.


Bro, what's a fair cleaning fee?

We can't have Pidgeons behaving like this.

We'll add it to your tab, ASAP!!! bro... 😆


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Vortex Pidgeon said:


> Bro, what's a fair cleaning fee?
> 
> We can't have Pidgeons behaving like this.
> 
> We'll add it to your tab, ASAP!!! bro. 😆


???????


----------



## Vortex Pidgeon (Oct 26, 2021)

New2This said:


> ???????


No bro, I need details ASAP!!!

Paxful wallet, bro???

PM it to me ASAP!!!!

$25.00 in BTC seems fair. 😆


----------



## Vortex Pidgeon (Oct 26, 2021)

New2This said:


> ???????


Check your inbox, bro. 😆


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

It's a shity job man, both figuratively and literally.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

New2This said:


> Thanks but it's a little late for that.
> 
> Appreciate the intention though.
> 
> You're not the dick @UbaBrah and @mch say you are 🤷‍♂️


Sorry about your mom.

I envy you living in a warm state. If I had my sunroof open, I’d be freezing. Once I had a bird crap on me as I walked in the park. Be thankful it’s just your seat.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

New2This said:


> Thanks but it's a little late for that.
> 
> Appreciate the intention though.
> 
> You're not the dick @UbaBrah and @mch say you are 🤷‍♂️


I never called him a dick! Although to be fair, I've called him just about everything else.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

New2This said:


> I never have the passenger side windows open. Will have the sunroof open unless the A.C. is on.
> 
> Can someone please explain how I got birdshit on my backseat?
> 
> ...


Meanwhile . . . 
Inside a " Bird's Brain " . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I think maybe you're missing a scenario.
> 
> Birds don't sit down to poop. They often (as I'm sure you know) do it on the fly. Let's say a bird is going about 20 or 30 mph.
> 
> ...


Crapping in sun roofs to birds is the equivalent of a hole in one to a 🕳 golfer.
A strike to a 🎳 bowler . . .

This Bird has gained LEGENDARY STATUS !


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I think maybe you're missing a scenario.
> 
> Birds don't sit down to poop. They often (as I'm sure you know) do it on the fly. Let's say a bird is going about 20 or 30 mph.
> 
> ...


Isn't that kind of my scenario #1?

That precise a shot hasn't been seen since the first Star Wars movie...


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Holy history repeating itself Batman! I don't have an answer but I know two people who are expert at addressing these kind of impossible trajectory incidents. They will likely catalog your historical incident as the *Magic Guano Theory*.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Mods please add this to the slider featured. I'm down and grown tired and weak and can't have features worthy content anymore. But New2This is still full of energy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Mods please add this to the slider featured. I'm down and grown tired and weak and can't have features worthy content anymore. But New2This is still full of energy.


That " EVIL EYE " will Drain you.

Learn to be an " ENERGY VAMPIRE " !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

If you " Send" Energy, as you mentioned elsewhere . . .
You must Learn to Draw Energy also.

Small sips in Large Crowds.










Learn of the " Dark Empath" & application of these powers for good causes, Not personal gain . . .










You MUST understand these things better that you Keep playing with.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> That " EVIL EYE " will Drain you.
> 
> Learn to be an " ENERGY VAMPIRE " !


I'm not an energy vampire but I got energy vamps around me and I got protections against them.


----------



## Vortex Pidgeon (Oct 26, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> If you " Send" Energy, as you mentioned elsewhere . . .
> You must Learn to Draw Energy also.
> 
> Small sips in Large Crowds.
> ...


Energy is like currency. 

It changes states / hands. 

It transfers from one perception to another.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Vortex Pidgeon said:


> Energy is like currency.
> 
> It changes states / hands.
> 
> It transfers from one perception to another.


All matter is energy.

Quantum.

Where Ancient Mystery School Teachings & Science meld.

















Two Recent Masters 
Uttering the same principals as Toth,Tahuti, Hermes Trismegistus.








7 Universal Laws


----------



## Vortex Pidgeon (Oct 26, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> All matter is energy.
> 
> Quantum.
> 
> ...


Bro, it even takes energy (a lot of it) to make Bitcoins.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Get your Christian protections up people,. I got my Islamic powerful protection on me and I'm good these days and no bad luck or set backs lately. Even the hood bastard who rear ended me with his Tahoe didn't damage my car or bumper despite him rear ending me hard.
> 
> View attachment 652077
> 
> ...


And THIS . . . IS " MASTERY". . .










Absolute Perfect Synchronicity of Mind,Body & Environment !

This Bird is a Master.

In " ONE FELL SWOOP" this Bird used his mind, body & Environment 

Synched his energy & aligned frequencies of air,motion,speed,altitude,internals and calculated the speed & movement of a car he had no control over . . .to Exacting Precision !

We should all become as Learned.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> And THIS . . . IS " MASTERY". . .
> 
> View attachment 652173
> 
> ...


Synchronicity and the higher universe and realms often guide me. They helped me make $2,200 from M IS but had I stayed in I would've had $164k but I ignored the intuition and sold too soon but still came out with $2,200


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> And THIS . . . IS " MASTERY". . .
> 
> View attachment 652173
> 
> ...


Also a fortune cookie spoke to me and told me to get into GME ASAP. I made money from GME and BB thanks to listening to a 2020 end of year Fortune cookie. blackberry I made $12k in one morning.

The higher realms talk to you when you least expect it.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

No shit is shittier than human shit. Be glad that shit is just a bird shit. Rub that shit off and call it a shitty day.


----------



## Vortex Pidgeon (Oct 26, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> And THIS . . . IS " MASTERY". . .
> 
> View attachment 652173
> 
> ...


Bro, never underestimate the extraordinary potential of a skilled Pidgeon...


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> And THIS . . . IS " MASTERY". . .
> 
> View attachment 652173
> 
> ...


Jonathan Livingston Seagull?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Vortex Pidgeon said:


> Bro, never underestimate the extraordinary potential of a skilled Pidgeon...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh . . . I often think of the " POTENTIAL OF PIDGEONS".










I think of what they can BECOME . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes . . .









You can pay $30.00 a pound . . .
Or climb the rafters of an old barn . . . & Pluck them fresh from the nest in cupola's . . .


----------



## drvr (12 mo ago)

New2This said:


> I never have the passenger side windows open. Will have the sunroof open unless the A.C. is on.
> 
> Can someone please explain how I got birdshit on my backseat?
> 
> ...


Did you give big bird a ride?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> By any chance were you driving in Shirlington? With the zillions of crows nesting there it looks like it's straight out of "The Birds" movie.
> 
> It could happen if you were in motion with the sunroof open.


Nope in Phoenix.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

drvr said:


> Did you give big bird a ride?


@Mad_Jack_Flint beat you to it 



Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Just admit it you had Big Bird as a rider and he ejaculated in your car!!!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Given that the discussion of has morphed into the power of birds, my friend was driving his truck on a highway and had a hawk come up on his left side. The hawk matched the speed of the vehicle for a few moments, then sped up and crossed in front of the truck in order to attack its prey off the shoulder of the road.

The hawk had literally used the truck for cover.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

New2This said:


> @Mad_Jack_Flint beat you to it


By the size of the splat it might have been Tweetie when it saw a Puttie Cat!


----------



## Vortex Pidgeon (Oct 26, 2021)

New2This said:


> Isn't that kind of my scenario #1?
> 
> That precise a shot hasn't been seen since the first Star Wars movie...
> 
> ...


The Empire caught the culprit today, bro! 😆


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

New2This said:


> I never have the passenger side windows open. Will have the sunroof open unless the A.C. is on.
> 
> Can someone please explain how I got birdshit on my backseat?
> 
> ...


Ok I am a little baked right now so I got you ....
Have you been giving rides to never mind I can't say that


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

New2This said:


> I never have the passenger side windows open. Will have the sunroof open unless the A.C. is on.
> 
> Can someone please explain how I got birdshit on my backseat?
> 
> ...


As a long-time watcher of Forensic Files, I am familiar with blood spatter analysis. I am pretty sure that the same principles of physics apply to shit spatter analysis. In the photo we see that the impact shape of the shit is nearly round. This means that the poo hit the seat at high speed with a near-horizontal trajectory. If the trajectory had been closer to vertical, i.e. from a bird inside the car, then the spatter shape would have been more like a vertical oval.

We can see that the poo came from the driver's side of the car from the direction of the splatter, either through the driver's window or the sunroof. Whatever the case, this was a remarkable piece of high-precision bombing from the bird, who is probably still deservedly boasting about this feat to his/her bird pals.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

New2This said:


> I never have the passenger side windows open. Will have the sunroof open unless the A.C. is on.
> 
> Can someone please explain how I got birdshit on my backseat?
> 
> ...


Do you have a pet bird?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

elelegido said:


> As a long-time watcher of Forensic Files, I am familiar with blood spatter analysis. I am pretty sure that the same principles of physics apply to shit spatter analysis. In the photo we see that the impact shape of the shit is nearly round. This means that the poo hit the seat at high speed with a near-horizontal trajectory. If the trajectory had been closer to vertical, i.e. from a bird inside the car, then the spatter shape would have been more like a vertical oval.
> 
> We can see that the poo came from the driver's side of the car from the direction of the splatter, either through the driver's window or the sunroof. Whatever the case, this was a remarkable piece of high-precision bombing from the bird, who is probably still deservedly boasting about this feat to his/her bird pals.


What if there was a second pooper?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

wallae said:


> What if there was a second pooper?


There is only one splat.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Birdie, Birdie in the sky, why'd you do that in my eye?
Birdie, Birdie in the sky,.gee I'm glad that cows don't fly.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> As a long-time watcher of Forensic Files, I am familiar with blood spatter analysis. I am pretty sure that the same principles of physics apply to shit spatter analysis. In the photo we see that the impact shape of the shit is nearly round. This means that the poo hit the seat at high speed with a near-horizontal trajectory. If the trajectory had been closer to vertical, i.e. from a bird inside the car, then the spatter shape would have been more like a vertical oval.
> 
> We can see that the poo came from the driver's side of the car from the direction of the splatter, either through the driver's window or the sunroof. Whatever the case, this was a remarkable piece of high-precision bombing from the bird, who is probably still deservedly boasting about this feat to his/her bird pals.


The bird was AIMING FOR THE DRIVER !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wallae said:


> What if there was a second pooper?


Behind the grassy Knoll ?

What about the Babushka Bird with the rifled umbrella ?










Everyone ducks & or Runs.
Not Babushka Bird.


----------



## Vortex Pidgeon (Oct 26, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> Behind the grassy Knoll ?
> 
> What about the Babushka Bird with the rifled umbrella ?
> 
> ...


Bro, if you look deep and hard enough, especially to the skies...

You'll find a Pidgeon behind every conspiracy theory...

From near-impossible shots to near-impossible deeds... 😆


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Are you suggesting we call in the fbi for birdshit analysis here or saying
don't call them because it will start another decades long conspiracy theory?
I for one am just glad our dear friend @New2This didn't have his mouth open
an it wasn't an attempted headshot...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Are you suggesting we call in the fbi for birdshit analysis here or saying
> don't call them because it will start another decades long conspiracy theory?
> I for one am just glad our dear friend @New2This didn't have his mouth open
> an it wasn't an attempted headshot...


I gotta say on my "derailed thread bingo card" I didn't have birdshit morphing into JFK assassination.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

New2This said:


> I gotta say on my "derailed thread bingo card" I didn't have birdshit morphing into JFK assassination.
> 
> View attachment 652752


I recently noticed I have a tendency to do some derailing and actually some killing of threads myself
Maybe the randomness of some of my jokes is funnier maybe just to me..
I really didnt want to open myself up for a 
thrashing here but should I try to curtail it some?

Ps I found a backpack last night in the car
My daughter wants to open it but 
I'm Afraid, very afraid.... 








What say you u/p members?


----------



## Vortex Pidgeon (Oct 26, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I recently noticed I have a tendency to do some derailing and actually some killing of threads myself
> Maybe the randomness of some of my jokes is funnier maybe just to me..
> I really didnt want to open myself up for a
> thrashing here but should I try to curtail it some?
> ...


Bro if there's Bitcoin in that backpack, we'll give you fair market value for it. 😆


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

New2This said:


> I never have the passenger side windows open. Will have the sunroof open unless the A.C. is on.
> 
> Can someone please explain how I got birdshit on my backseat?
> 
> ...












This birds upgraded...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Birds are even FED UP WITH BIDEN !










If only your bird had done the bombing !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Vortex Pidgeon (Oct 26, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 652959


Pidgeons are definitely trending this week, bro!! 😆


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Vortex Pidgeon said:


> Pidgeons are definitely trending this week, bro!! 😆


----------



## Vortex Pidgeon (Oct 26, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 652970


Pidgeon - 1
Joey - 0


----------



## Prism (Jun 9, 2018)

Alantc said:


> That's what you call a one in a million



I think the pax was previously shat upon before they got in your car. Probably like what happened to Boo Boo Biden during his speech in Iowa yesterday.









Corn byproduct splatters on Biden as he claims US is in dumps because of Putin


President Biden got an unwelcome surprise in Iowa on Tuesday — as a morsel of corn splattered on the beleaguered commander-in-chief as he gave a speech inside a barn.




nypost.com


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Just clean it up and move on! Why make such a big deal on something is so useless.


----------



## SSpringDriver (Aug 30, 2016)

FYI... birds have no sphincters, they don't store up waste and release it at will. It just comes out when it comes out. Oh, and it's both feces and urine.


----------



## moneyolongapo (9 mo ago)

New2This said:


> I never have the passenger side windows open. Will have the sunroof open unless the A.C. is on.
> 
> Can someone please explain how I got birdshit on my backseat?
> 
> ...


You know the answer do not **** around


----------



## Driveformortgage (9 mo ago)

New2This said:


> I never have the passenger side windows open. Will have the sunroof open unless the A.C. is on.
> 
> Can someone please explain how I got birdshit on my backseat?
> 
> ...


Let's say you drive very well for your "tips".


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Prism said:


> I think the pax was previously shat upon before they got in your car.


If you were talking to me, I haven't driven riders since New Year's Day.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

New2This said:


> Can someone please explain how I got birdshit on my backseat?


That came through your sunroof whilst moving.
I, too, have a sunroof. In the 9 years I have owned this car, I may have opened the sunroof twice.... For that very reason right there.


----------



## Thatlonniegirl (9 mo ago)

I think I know of it's not already been figured out...some dude walking down the street to catch his Uber (you) walked under a bird sitting on a telephone pole and got shat on by said bird... seconds before sitting in your backseat. So basically it's a second hand shit sit...pretty shitty shit...not so pretty seat🤯


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Thatlonniegirl said:


> I think I know of it's not already been figured out...some dude walking down the street to catch his Uber (you) walked under a bird sitting on a telephone pole and got shat on by said bird... seconds before sitting in your backseat. So basically it's a second hand shit sit...pretty shitty shit...not so pretty seat🤯


You and others missed this part:



New2This said:


> If you were talking to me,* I haven't driven riders since New Year's Day*.


Also the splatter pattern shows it was direct impact, not transfer from someone else.


----------



## Taylor810 (Aug 30, 2021)

New2This said:


> I never have the passenger side windows open. Will have the sunroof open unless the A.C. is on.
> 
> Can someone please explain how I got birdshit on my backseat?
> 
> ...


Simple Einstein, It’s coming in through the sunroof. Why ask if you already know? 😎


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

Are you sure it was not leaked from a customer that was a bird brain... or shite for brains... or both?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Wraiththe said:


> Are you sure it was not leaked from a customer that was a bird brain... or shite for brains... or both?


Again people what is so hard to understand? 

*I HAVEN'T DRIVEN SINCE NEW YEAR'S DAY!!!! NO ONE HAS BEEN IN MY BACKSEAT IN MONTHS!!!!!*


----------



## Vortex Pidgeon (Oct 26, 2021)

New2This said:


> Again people what is so hard to understand?
> 
> *I HAVEN'T DRIVEN SINCE NEW YEAR'S DAY!!!! NO ONE HAS BEEN IN MY BACKSEAT IN MONTHS!!!!!*


Bro, going full Samuel L. Jackson (or full Nigerian) may be the only way to make them understand!! 😯


----------



## Suee (May 20, 2018)

New2This said:


> I never have the passenger side windows open. Will have the sunroof open unless the A.C. is on.
> 
> Can someone please explain how I got birdshit on my backseat?
> 
> ...





New2This said:


> I never have the passenger side windows open. Will have the sunroof open unless the A.C. is on.
> 
> Can someone please explain how I got birdshit on my backseat?
> 
> ...


is it possible that a passenger may have had bird poo on the back of their shirt and sat there ?


----------



## JSinha (9 mo ago)

New2This said:


> I never have the passenger side windows open. Will have the sunroof open unless the A.C. is on.
> 
> Can someone please explain how I got birdshit on my backseat?
> 
> ...





New2This said:


> I never have the passenger side windows open. Will have the sunroof open unless the A.C. is on.
> 
> Can someone please explain how I got birdshit on my backseat?
> 
> ...


Judging by the splatter pattern of the missile I’d say the bird was headed SW of your vehicle, while your sunroof was open, allowing for the perfect angular SW gap to deliver the projectile with the accuracy of an angry Ukrainian stinger onto your rear seat cushion. TARGET TERMINATED. I’M FLYING BACK TO BASE. BIRDIE OVER AND OUT.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

I'll say... Think ! before you open any of your windows.... LMAO 😂


----------



## Vortex Pidgeon (Oct 26, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> I'll say... Think ! before you open any of your windows.... LMAO 😂


Yes, maybe live in fear of Pidgeons for the rest of your life. 😆


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I've been watching Skinwalker Ranch this past week, so I feel like I have a pretty good understanding of (bird shit) physics at this stage. So like I said - witchcraft.


----------



## Vortex Pidgeon (Oct 26, 2021)

Pidgeons are terrifying creatures.

They are after all descended from Dinosaurs.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

New2This said:


> Can someone please explain how I got birdshit on my backseat


Send it into Lyft for a cleaning fee. What's the worst they can do?


----------

